# Singing



## alias5657 (Dec 27, 2006)

One thing that I feel has been therapeutic for me is singing. Now mind you, I don't have the best singing voice, but for the longest time, I could not even sing by myself for fear of being heard and I would be embarrassed. But now, I don't feel embarassed about anything when I'm alone. I started out singing very quietly in my car when I was driving somewhere by myself, singing along with the music on the radio or singing along with the music from a cd. I had to stop whenever I saw a car coming though. Slowly but surely, I felt more and more comfortable singing. But now, I can sing as loud as I want and I don't worry about other drivers seeing me, unless they're parked next to me at a stop light or something. It also made me feel more confident in projecting my voice so that when I need to talk to someone, they will hear me the first time and I wouldn't have to repeat myself.


----------



## constantly_trying (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey that's cool man. Good job on taking a forward moving step. I sing a lot too, but never in front of anyone. 

I know what you mean about the car thing, I don't even want people seeing my mouth moving like I'm singing, that would be embarrassing to me.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats awesome! :banana

That is one thing that I have great difficulty doing, is singing in front of others. Mind you, I have probably the most terrible voice ever and mess up 99% of the lyrics but I still would love to have the confidence to sing in front of others like I do at home by myself!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I sing in a men's chorus. It's fine singing as part of the group but I won't do any solos.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I agree that singing is therapeutic. Especially for a quiet person, it's great to just open your mouth and let it out when you're alone. Now you need to record an mp3 and post it here!


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

That's wonderful! I love singing. I used to only feel comfortable singing around my sister. But then I decided to sign up for a singing class in school, knowing that I'd have to do a solo in front of everyone eventually. Well, when I did the solo I was very nervous. But, I got through it and as I sing more in class, I feel more comfortable with people hearing my voice.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes!! I started singing in the car too. I love it.


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Thats great=) One of my buddies loves to do kareokee and he sings TERRIBLE.


----------

